
PSA: If you participated in the Stellar coin drop, you are ~$3k richer - yanslookup
Posting under an alt since I don&#x27;t like mixing my main account with my real name about money.<p>I&#x27;m not a cryptocurrency expert. But it&#x27;s hard not to pay attention to bitcoin. From what I know I still wouldn&#x27;t put any money up but all the recent hype did remind of of Stellar. Back in 2014 they did a coin drop where they gave away 5000 (I have 6000 somehow) free coins: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8114901.<p>I did whatever it was I had to do back then and forgot about it until early December... I was able to login and see I still controlled 6000 coins and I have been following it and as it happens those coins are now worth $3k at ~$0.50 a piece. It seems like a pain to actually convert that to USD but still, pretty interesting.<p>FWIW I don&#x27;t have any real confidence in stellar one way or the other. &#x2F;r&#x2F;stellar is useless (lots of pie in the sky price predictions and everyone assuring each other to &quot;hodl&quot;), the slack channel is dead, not much activity on twitter, etc. Not sure what to make of it but a nice beginning of the year bonus for clicking a few buttons 3 years ago.
======
sharemywin
My problem is what crypto is worth holding right now? ripple supposed to go to
coinbase pretty soon. but I think's already run up on price.

------
sharemywin
you could convert it to another currency without too much hassle. if there's
another coin you'd rather hold. or you want to buy stuff on some of those
marketplaces.

~~~
sharemywin
with out coughing up bank accts and such.

